# Can't get into the X system



## macondo (Mar 20, 2013)

```
Error: Xauth: (argv):  bad display name "foo.cpe.cableonda.net : 0" in "remove" command.
```
Is there a file that I can edit in order to solve this and if so, an example would help.
Thank you.

FreeBSD 8.3


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2013)

What do you mean by "Can't get into the X system"?  Exactly what are you attempting to do, what command(s) are you running?  

Adam


----------



## macondo (Mar 20, 2013)

adamk said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "Can't get into the X system"?  Exactly what are you attempting to do, what command(s) are you running?
> 
> Adam



I'm attempting to enter the X system, I'm in the console.
`$ startx`


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2013)

Please use a service like http://pastebin.com/ to show us your full /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

Adam


----------



## macondo (Mar 20, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I've installed:
xorg, jwm, nano, et. al.


----------



## macondo (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you adamk, I'll have to disconnect this tower and connect the old box where I installed FreeBSD.


----------



## macondo (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmm, I don't think I can do that 
I'll try sysinstall or reinstall, I know where in the installation this error occurred.


----------



## macondo (Mar 23, 2013)

Finally, after reading the sticky about Configuring X from DutchDaemon i was able to enter the X system. 
Thanks, pal.


----------

